# تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس



## gana bity (21 فبراير 2013)

*






أقسم بالله الذي لا اله الا هو الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد


ان لا ابيح لنفسي مال حرام اخذته ظلم وليس اجتهاد مني وان ابيع وانا على عهد من الله
بان تصل الحقوق الى اصحابها وان تكون ثقتي بهم فوق كل شي وان اشتري
وانا على عهد من الله بان اعطي كل ذي حق حقه
والله على ما اقول شهيد


ووالله انى احبكن فى الله...



حبيباتي انا مندوبة ندى ماس جزاها الله خيرا" على هذا المنتج 


أليــــــــــكم تجــــــــــارب البنات و اقتباسات من منتديات 































































































لكل من ساهم معنا فى تجميع هده الاقتباسات و الشهاده منكم بذلك

لكم جزيل الشكر من اعضاء شركة مـــــــــــاس

وعلى رأسهم صاحبه الشركة ندى مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاس 



الله ولى التوفيق 

لا اتتردد ان تحجز طلبـــــــــــــــــــــك


يوجد لنا مندوبين ومندوبات بكلا من

مندوبين شركة ندى ماس بمصر 

ماسة العرب

فراشة ماس المصرية

لتتعرفي بنفسك على اسماء وارقام مندوبين بلدك حرصا عليكي من الغش والتقليد 

اعملي بحث على قوقل عن ندى ماس فور وومن واضغطي على خانة من مندوبين ندى ماس

 احرصي على ان تاخذي ارقام مندوباتي مني على الخاص


وللتعامل معي مباشرة عن طريق الدفع والتوصيل

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



طلبك يصلك بعد أستلامي التحويل بثلاثة ايام 

طــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق التوصيـــــــــــــــــــل

البريـــــــــــــــــــــــد الممتــــــــــــــــاز المصــــــــــرى






طــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق الدفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

طريقة الدفع الويسترن يونيون وهي شركة تحويل للاموال ويصل التحويل بعد دقائق من ايداعه






او

عن طريق التحويل على حسابي الجاري بالبنك الاهلي المصري






ويصل التحويل بعد يومين من ايداعه


وللطلب ماعليكي الا ان ترسلين تلك البيانات بعد التحويل في رسالة على جوالي المذكور بملفي الشخصي


نوع الطلب والعدد والحجم



الأسم الثلاثي

رقم الجوال 

المدينة او الأمارة

المنطقة

الشارع

رقم البيت

رقم ص . ب



مــــع تحيـــــاتي مندوبة تسويق شركة ندى ماس 


*​


----------



## gana bity (5 مارس 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (13 مارس 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (20 مارس 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (27 مارس 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم اغفر لي، واهدني، وارزقني، وعافني، أعوذ بالله من ضيق المقام يوم القيامة رواه النسائي وابن ماجه


----------



## gana bity (3 أبريل 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (10 أبريل 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم متعني بسمعي، وبصري، واجعلهما الوارث مني، وانصرني على من يظلمني، وخذ منه بثأري رواه الترمذي و الحاكم وصححه ووافقه


----------



## gana bity (17 أبريل 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (25 أبريل 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم متعني بسمعي، وبصري، واجعلهما الوارث مني، وانصرني على من يظلمني، وخذ منه بثأري رواه الترمذي و الحاكم وصححه ووافقه


----------



## gana bity (2 مايو 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (11 مايو 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (18 مايو 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------



## gana bity (25 مايو 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

- رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (1 يونيو 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (8 يونيو 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (16 يونيو 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (24 يونيو 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------



## gana bity (2 يوليو 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

تحذير هام لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس
يوجد من يدعى بأنه شركة ندى ماس بأسم ..حنة الماسة...
وتخلى الشركة مسئوليتها من هذه الشركة ومايتضنه هذا المنتج 
والحنة الخاصة بشركة ندى ماس لا تباع الا عن طريق مندوبينا فى مصر والوطن العربى المعتمدين فى موقع الشركة 
والتواصل على رقم الاخصائية ندى ماس الموجود فى موقع الشركة
او ارقام مندوبينا المعتمدين الموجود فى موقع الشركة
اللهم بلغنا اللهم فاشهد


----------



## gana bity (9 يوليو 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (21 يوليو 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (30 يوليو 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم زدنا ولا تنقصنا، وأكرمنا ولا تهنا، وأعطنا ولا تحرمنا، وآثرنا ولا تؤثر علينا، وأرضنا وارض عنا رواه الترمذي.


----------



## gana bity (6 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك عيشة نقية، وميتة سوية، ومرداً غير مخز ولا فاضح" زوائد مسند البزار ، والطبراني، وانظر: مجمع الزوائد قال: إسناد الطبراني جيد.


----------



## gana bity (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------



## gana bity (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم زدنا ولا تنقصنا، وأكرمنا ولا تهنا، وأعطنا ولا تحرمنا، وآثرنا ولا تؤثر علينا، وأرضنا وارض عنا رواه الترمذي.


----------



## gana bity (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: تجارب العضوات على منتج حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------

